# Sad



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay it is hard not to be sad right now, as much as I enjoy posting on this board. I want to work I need my cash coming through so I can spoil my puca and save for things. NO calls or Interviews yet








I dislike Target, stupid company


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:thisisapointlessfuckingtopic:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

and ur point


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

pcrose i feel your pain.

I have 7+ years hands-on experience in my field,
2 degrees and still no job.

BUSH SUX DONKEY DIX~
ALAN GREENSPAN needs to GO!!









Cheer up keep looking youll find something soon..
thats what i tell myself heh... :sad:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

omg i have been looking for a job for a full year now, i even am part of a government program that helps you get hired in placements you apply for and still nothing....
im not even looking for a profesion or nothing just looking for something like burger king or the lfs ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I know that is what Kev says too but he gets to be at work and he gets more than 40 hours he makes bank, I make nothin well 24 hours worth but that is a nothin. I think you will find a job soon try working online? I mean you have degrees I don't have degrees yet, and everyone wants a degree


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I feel your pain...

My b/f is caught in pretty much a dead-end job in his field...network maintenance, installation, and consulting. His company charges a lot for what he does, but he doesn't see much of that money at all. What's worse, he can't complain because he's damn lucky to have the job he has. There are computer people with years more experience than he has and they're jobless. The market sucks so much right now, thanks to Bush and all those "get rich quick" schools that advertise during the day. They flooded the market with nincompoops and now companies aren't hiring.

It's pathetic that my b/f had to get a second job just to make ends meet, and that was hard to do. He put out over 50 applications and NONE responded except for one...a supermarket that had recently opened. They promised him 20 to 30 hours a week and he hasn't seen that yet. He's lucky to get 10, tops, more often 5, so that job isn't much help. It's a wonderful thing to be able to say that you manage the networks of large scale lawfirms around the state and push carts on the weekend just to make ends meet...









I would get a second job but I can't. I'm the primary caregiver in our household and we're trying to get a business going with the Bearded Dragons, so I have to take care of them. Hopefully things will start to look up when they get old enough to breed. That should be in a couple months.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I hate my job. Im the only one in my position to stay with the company as long as I have. Yet Im paid the smallest amount and have more experience. Not only do I get paid little, I also get harassed on a constant basis from management. Our store then likes to claim it has a Non-Harassment Policy, I call them to report it. Thats a joke, they said I probably deserved it!







Its hard finding another job out there right now. It seems as if no one is hiring every where you look, or that there is a waiting list to get on once they consider you. It sucks, but good luck Chels.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

people who blaim bush for losing your job, are 100% f*cking lame nuts.
suck it up, go work for a shity job. there are tons of them. and when the econ gets better, go get your good job.

I am sick of the american whiny pushy bitch people. f*ck YOU you suck. pcrose not you.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Man you're funny. Maybe you come from the land of "eternal jobs available," but right now you're lucky to be able to find a job flipping burgers. Like I said, my b/f put out over 50 apps and nobody called back except for one. He was grossly overqualified for all the jobs he applied for. He already has a "real" job, but like I said, the market sucks so bad that he can't complain about being underpaid. There are a hundred other guys waiting for his job because they're unemployed and stuck.

I have a shitty job and I'm glad I have it because if I didn't, I'd be up sh*t's creek right now.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Up to 30 apps right now but I will make more and put them in, it is just frustrating to be promised 40 hours the weekands off and then totally not get that. Then 6months later get cut from 40 -24 with like 3days notice till it is March when it is in effect. I will try to keep my head up it just gets really depressing is all I am lucky to have a job now but still I need more hours to make ends meet. It has almost screwed me over for going to school.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm really hurting. I spend my day shoveling powder and pouring oil into hot, steaming, giant mixers that make chewing gum. The boredom is torturous. Even when I really busy, I'm still bored, just working faster, bored.

I have a degree and a capable mind (what's left of it); I just can't find a good job.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sorry to hear that bull


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yet through all of this...Bush insists the economy is getting better!!









/sarcasm


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i cant even get a job for the f'ing paper route

i need one to









i guess maybe we could bug Xenon but it dosnt pay :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

grab your lawn mower and start knockin on doors

open a lemon aid stand as front and sell beer to under age kids :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i guess maybe we could bug Xenon but it dosnt pay :laugh:


 He doesnt give health benefits :sad:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I feel your pain I graduated last June with 4 degrees. I had to work at a KFC for 7 1/2 months frying chicken. I put in over 50 apps to places that I was 3 degrees over qualified for with no luck. I finally got a job through a staffing agency at Gateway computers fixing computers and doing upgrades. It's not what I want to be doing but it's a pay check untill I can find a Network Administration job.

Bobme even shitty jobs are hard to come by. At the KFC I worked at we would get 50 apps a week and maybe only hire one person a month. Do the math then you will know why people can't find jobs


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

DAMN!! I thought the states was a heaven for jobs..Canada might not be that bad after all...

Man in wars, other than politicians, everyone loses...period f*ck BUSH


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

thats sucks pcrose







.... something will eventually happen for ya! 
I was on my way to getting my BFA ... but I dont know where I can get a job in Saskatchewan with it. So im going to be going to a tech school for a 2 yr program for therapeutic recreation - that way I can work for the health district here and make decent money. 
Right now I have one month left at my job in retail... then I'll be applying for jobs in my hometown... most likely doin slave labor for the city, cuttin grass and stuff.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

bobme said:


> people who blaim bush for losing your job, are 100% f*cking lame nuts.
> suck it up, go work for a shity job. there are tons of them. and when the econ gets better, go get your good job.
> 
> I am sick of the american whiny pushy bitch people. f*ck YOU you suck. pcrose not you.


Edit: Not worth replying to.

Only if you had a clue, then maybe i would reply.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

maybe where i live its diff. but here, every one has help wanted signs and not enuff people to fill them.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

in Oregon it isn't like that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> maybe where i live its diff. but here, every one has help wanted signs and not enuff people to fill them.


 In San Jose its diff... :sad:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I am shocked and in disbelief. All the people here who have their BAs or BSs , where did you receive them from and in what field? I never would have thought people with degrees from accredited universities would have that hard a time finding work.

I am lucky working for the University of Wisconsin where they don't take out any social security and they gave me a raise to $8.50 an hour after just 4 months on the job!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

uhhh man i need a job right now...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Scooby said:


> uhhh man i need a job right now...


 I can afford to pay you $100 a month to move down to wisconsin and become my personal butler.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > people who blaim bush for losing your job, are 100% f*cking lame nuts.
> ...


 If I remember right his parents pay most of his stuff.

I can definately relate to pcrose, job market is definately very slow right now. I live in a rather small town area so work is very hard to come by. Even with my computer experience job hunting is a bitch. Hopefully things pick up for ya :nod: I'm off to to go do some job hunting myself tomorrow









Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Okay it is hard not to be sad right now, as much as I enjoy posting on this board. I want to work I need my cash coming through so I can spoil my puca and save for things. NO calls or Interviews yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 don't be sad. cheer up! try to by some newspapers especially during weekends and there in the classified ads you can choose alot of work. don't give up hope and its just matter of determination









try it


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

100$ a month wow id be rolling in the dolo lmao


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> I am shocked and in disbelief. All the people here who have their BAs or BSs , where did you receive them from and in what field? I never would have thought people with degrees from accredited universities would have that hard a time finding work.


 You missed the point. No matter what your qualifications are, there just aren't any jobs because companies can't afford to hire. That and most of the IT field is now going overseas for tech support, so that's even more jobs down the tube. You can have degrees coming out of your ass, but if there are no openings, you're not getting hired.

The only way you can get a well paying job fresh out of school right now is if you know someone or if you're lucky enough to fall into it.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > I am shocked and in disbelief. All the people here who have their BAs or BSs , where did you receive them from and in what field? I never would have thought people with degrees from accredited universities would have that hard a time finding work.
> ...


 I think there is a huge descrepancy between someone who graduated from Tech U with a degree and someone who has one from say an Ivy League school. Also the level of education, I will go out on a limb and say somone who has masters or doctoral degrees coming out of their asses WILL find a job. According to the most recent TIME magazine the jobs that are being outsourced to India are low entry level jobs and with regard to technology field it is programming/support jobs.

There are always job besides those in private industry. You just have to put yourself ahead of the pack and go on to graduate school to get your MS or phD then jobs will be there for you. For instance I saw an opening for a professor position in the zoology department at the University of Wisconsin in Madison, requirements were that you have a phD and preferably published works. With regards to the job market it is exactly like in the state of nature, the intellectually strong will prevail and the others will be the ones stuck in low level jobs without advancement or they will be the ones who are unemployed while an Indian woman works that job at a tenth of the cost.

I am seriously disturbed by your last comment that a person right out of school cannot get a job based on merit or high cumulative grade point average or having a degree from a school that carries some weight as far as reputation. The people who really need luck finding a job or knowing someone is someone who had a low cumulative GPA and graduated with a degree in "Communication Arts".


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You sound like you've never had to look for a job a day in your life. Your entire post reminds me exactly like what kids in high school and college think. Wait till the real world makes a wake up call...

You can have all the degrees in the world, but you still won't get a job if there aren't any openings, which there aren't right now. You think that a company is just going to hire you for no reason just because you have a degree? Sure....

BTW, having a piece of paper means pretty much diddly squat when it comes down to the wire. For example, if a company is looking at two candidates for a network administrator position and one went to school for 5 years and has a piece of paper saying that he knows his stuff and the other has 5 years of actual work experience (not necessarily having a degree) and has proved that he knows his stuff through the experience, guess who's gonna get that job...

People that are fresh out of school start right next to everyone else...at the bottom of the ladder...


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

In conclusion, Target sucks. they are doing you a favor by not hiring you. People who hate Bush or Greenspan, shut up. In conclusion to my conclusion VOTE BUSH.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dracofish said:


> You sound like you've never had to look for a job a day in your life. Your entire post reminds me exactly like what kids in high school and college think. Wait till the real world makes a wake up call...
> 
> You can have all the degrees in the world, but you still won't get a job if there aren't any openings, which there aren't right now. You think that a company is just going to hire you for no reason just because you have a degree? Sure....
> 
> ...


 how many doctors (who received their medical MDs) become unemployed after their education? How many people with phDs or masters do you know are currently out of work after their graduate studies? There are other types of jobs besides private industry. Not to mention there are other countries in the world someone can go to for job opportunities.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, this discussion is about the United States' job industry, not that of other countries. And yes, I know plenty of post grads that are working menial jobs just to get by because they can't get "real" jobs in their field. You still don't seem to realize that there are not enough job openings as there are people looking! Besides, we have been mainly discussing the IT field, not doctors.

As my b/f has just said while sitting beside me, you'd be surprised to find out how many people work crappy second jobs (people that went to college and work professional careers) just to get by because there's no room to grow right now and many companies aren't paying enough. He's also one of them. Why should a company pay someone more when they can give that job to the next person in line who'll take anything just to have a job? In a lot of cases people aren't even getting enough raises to keep up with the current inflation rate. There are also a lot of people that aren't getting raises period, but once again, they are kinda stuck because they have to take what they can get. There are literally so many people out there looking for jobs that the ones that do have them are damn lucky and can't complain because there's always someone that'll take less money.

One of the only fields that I can think of that is still growing, by leaps and bounds actually, is the legal field. When money gets tight, people get sue happy, and lawyers get more jobs...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Well I was mistaken then because I was never speaking with emphasis regarding the IT industry. I was speaking mainly about other non business related fields like biotechnology, pharmaceuticals, medical sciences. That is a field where jobs whether, government, public, private will always be hiring just due in fact that those jobs cannot be outsourced and it is a growing field.

Out of my own curiosity I would like to know what field those friends of yours, from college who cannot find work in their fields despite their graduate degrees, are in? computer science? engineering? cultural anthropology?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the world needs ditch diggers too

work is work


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hate to sound insensative but in my industry they cant find enough people....fluidnyc, get your resume to me bro, we need people bad!!

People spent years building up their networks.... now they need to secure them!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> Out of my own curiosity I would like to know what field those friends of yours, from college who cannot find work in their fields despite their graduate degrees, are in? computer science? engineering? cultural anthropology?


 They're all mainly in the computer science field, which is what I've been talking about for the most part.

I wish I lived around you guys, because out here the job market is really in the shitter...

Xenon, Rich has said on numerous occasions that companies out here cut their IT departments first when money gets tight. It's stupid, but I guess they'd rather lose their networks than see money being sunk into something "not useful."


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Xenon said:


> fluidnyc, get your resume to me bro, we need people bad!!
> 
> People spent years building up their networks.... now they need to secure them!!


*E-mail sent*

Thanks


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

... its very easy to major in something that we are intrested in... but where does that really leave you? If you are a unique individual, you will have no problem finding a job anywhere. What is it about you education that sets you apart from others? Xenon is right about value adding services being the in demand sector of the work force. If you plan to actually get a job when you graduate maybe people should consider majoring in accounting rather then marketing... or engineering instead of biology. I had multiple job offers lined up first semester of my senior year with an accounting background, I start at june at a total compensation of aproximately $52K... and taking tech school accounting is not going to cut it, you need advanced financial skills to make it today.

Nothing is going to fall into anyones lap as employers will pick employees who fit the image of who they are looking for as well as having the job skills.. plenty of dorks at ivy league schools who have no social skills and cannot cut it out side of the academic world.

Its also somewhat important to be involved with your university, I was able to weasel my way into running the entire recruiting program from the cadet perspective at the citadel, and made many connections doing so while at the same time being placed in a leadership position over 50 other cadet sergeants. Leadership is something you will not find in the classrooms of an ivy league school, it comes from experience.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

honestly this is the first time in about 3 years I can say I am pickign and choosing my jobs.... I cant relate at all. I think it depends on the field -

Key thing is dont be doing something that the bubble has already burst on....do soemthing original and in demand. This is what the job market is all about.

Draco - IT depts are cutting trememdously but security departments are blowing up because that is where the demand is.

Fluid - thanks bud, I will foward that on immediatly.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

Where I live, massage therapists are in high demand and make about 36,000 to start. Go to school and be a teacher, you'll always find a job. If you've never had a felony, be a cop. Join the military. All these require a certain type of person and they might not like that job, but most people dont enjoy their job. And for people that have handed in 50 applications and only got one call back, the first thing you learn is to do follow-up calls. Who are they going to hire? The person that calls back after a few days enthusiastic about the opportunity. Not the person that waits around for a phone call. IMO


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Okay it is hard not to be sad right now, as much as I enjoy posting on this board. I want to work I need my cash coming through so I can spoil my puca and save for things. NO calls or Interviews yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is a puca like a pacu ?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Draco - IT depts are cutting trememdously but security departments are blowing up because that is where the demand is.


 Well, when I say IT, I don't mean help desk or anything. Rich goes into law firms and designs, installs, upgrades, and maintains networks. That means taking care of things when security is needed too. He also sometimes trains the employees on any changes with the network. He's good at what he does, but is severely underpaid. Believe me, his boss always has a new car in the driveway thanks to him...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay there is some nurses or doctors believe it or not that are out of work due too to many in the field depending on which state. This is true about the whole experience thing I am having problems being a vet tech let alone a kennel trainer because they want experience but they wont hire me to get any lol. They are also overstaffed. Target does suck the 4 years I have worked there I kept saying I should get a new job, now I am forced to because in a couple of months they will cut my position altogether. Me being the mad irish women I am I sent my boss an email before he told me why my hours were cut. It was kind harsh, he understood why I was so pissed but he could of fired my ass. He thinks of me as his own daughter and he is giving me more hours than he is suppose to which is the 24. I am lucky to have that but dude I need more cash you can't pay bills on this even in a tax free state because they take it out of your paycheck lol. The govt sucks. On another note I babysat a baby tonight for free and played with the black cat who is huge as big as tigger and is so cute.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> I have 7+ years hands-on experience in my field,
> 2 degrees and still no job.


 flipping burgers and a janitorial degree tends to do that to people :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

> maybe where i live its diff. but here, every one has help wanted signs and not enuff people to fill them.


Same here, but not everybody lives with there mom and can settle for a minimum wage job stocking shelves at a supermarket.



> I am lucky working for the University of Wisconsin where they don't take out any social security and they gave me a raise to $8.50 an hour after just 4 months on the job!


HA! I had to laugh when I saw that post. $8.50 an hour wouldn't even cover my car payment and condo maintanence fees. I made more than that when I pumped gas.



> I am seriously disturbed by your last comment that a person right out of school cannot get a job based on merit or high cumulative grade point average or having a degree from a school that carries some weight as far as reputation.


In the real world, you can wipe your ass with your degree. It's just a piece of paper. What employers look for is work experience, to the exclusion of everything else.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Most jobs don't care if you have your masters degree, if you read job postings carefully it says Bachelors/Masters degree AND 4+ yrs of experience. At least in my area that's how it is.

Mark


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> Most jobs don't care if you have your masters degree, if you read job postings carefully it says Bachelors/Masters degree AND 4+ yrs of experience. At least in my area that's how it is.
> 
> Mark


 Same here. The thing is though how the f*ck are you suppose to get experience if nobody will hire you. Most of the kids who I graduated with still don't have jobs in their field and that was 8 months ago. I hope the economy picks up again soon.

I really wish I had gone into Network security now instead of Administration. I would have a much better shot at getting a job now because Network Admins just aren't as high in demand now. I might have to go back to school and get my 5th degree in network security.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> The thing is though how the f*ck are you suppose to get experience if nobody will hire you. Most of the kids who I graduated with still don't have jobs in their field and that was 8 months ago. I hope the economy picks up again soon.


 The only thing you can do is start at the bottom rung of the ladder...level 1 help desk and work your way up. That's what my b/f had to do...his degree got him his first job and that's it. Now, as bullsnake said, he might as well use it as TP.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is though how the f*ck are you suppose to get experience if nobody will hire you. Most of the kids who I graduated with still don't have jobs in their field and that was 8 months ago. I hope the economy picks up again soon.
> ...


 I agree but they bottom jobs all want 2 years experience too. I was lucky to have work study fixing computers and helping the computer illiterate teachers and students for 2 years. It took me 7 1/2 months just to get a pc repair job at Gateway computers. Now I'm just putting in my time untill I can find something better.


----------

